# Cách kiểm tra ván An Cường thật hay nhái



## Phạm Văn Bách (4/5/20)

Trên thị trường có nhiều loại ván không đảm bảo chất lượng tự xưng là ván An Cường để đánh giá bán cao. Hãy theo dõi Video để học cách phân biệt ván nào là ván An Cường thật nhá.


----------

